# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Seacrest House for Rent - Aug. 23-29

## Dorocke

We are trying to get our vacation rental re-booked (to go on an "adult getaway" elsewhere)... If you know of anyone, please pass it along! 
A great value and location!! (We do not own this; we booked it as a rental.)

----------

